# Achtung: Phishing Mails von DHL im Umlauf



## -Largo- (15. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

anscheinend sind momentan Phishing emails von DHL unterwegs. Habe gerade bei 3 email Adressen eine
anscheinende Paketbenachrichtigung von DHL bekommen. Gibt man die Sendungsnummer aber auf der
Offiziellen Seite bei DHL.de ein wurde das Paket angeblich schon letztes Jahr im November zugestellt.
Also nicht auf die Links klicken die in der email angegeben werden!

Ich gehe stark davon aus das es sich um einen Phishing versuch handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2014)

Oh, gut zu wissen! Gut wenn sowas mal jemand meldet!

Melde das DHL !!!


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Phishing oder Wurmalarm


----------



## -Largo- (15. Januar 2014)

Ja werd denen gleich mal ne Mail schreiben. Aber ich glaube nicht das sie was dagegen machen können.
Melden ist wichtig damit nicht wieder irgendwelche idioten an unsere Daten kommen.

Könnte auch n Trojaner oder der gleichen hinter den Links stecken. Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## DSHPB (15. Januar 2014)

Hab die auch bekommen, bei dem Link ist eine andere URL hinter "versteckt", deswegen wurd das bei mir Zuhaus auch gleich als Betrugsversuch "aussortiert", auf meinem Handy wurd das aber nicht erkannt.

Beim klicken auf den Link soll man dann 'ne .zip-Datei runterladen, ich will nicht wissen, was da drin ist...

Also definitiv: Phishing/Wurmalarm/Virus, wie auch immer -> NIX GUT!


----------



## Camboo (15. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis

Hab die Email auch bekommen ist aber sofort im Spamordner gelandet.
Aber kurze Frage: da die Email von paket@dhl.de stammt würde das ja bedeuten einer hat deren Email Server gehackt!?


----------



## Tazmal27 (15. Januar 2014)

lol mit dhl mails ...wie krank ist diese welt denn..

ich weis doch genau wann ich was bestelle und wann nicht und ob da eine Mail für kommen muss. Wenn ich was von DHL bekomme klicke ich da eh nicht drauf da ich nichts bestellt habe und auch nichts erwarte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht hat ja der reiche Onkel aus Amerika einen Goldbarren per DHL verschickt. geht wohl einfach dem Motto: Neugier erwecken


----------



## Tazmal27 (15. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja der reiche Onkel aus Amerika einen Goldbarren per DHL verschickt. geht wohl einfach dem Motto: Neugier erwecken


 
ja das kann natürlich immer sein, wir haben schlieslich alle nen reichen onkel in amerika


----------



## hendrosch (15. Januar 2014)

Die Mails sind schon recht gefährlich. Denn man bekommt manchmal so welche wenn man was bei Ebay bestellt meistens aber eben nicht. Und da ich jede Menge klein Kram da bestelle ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es grad passt ziemlich groß. 

Aber die DHL Mails sehen glaub ich anders aus.


----------



## keinnick (15. Januar 2014)

Camboo schrieb:


> Aber kurze Frage: da die Email von paket@dhl.de stammt würde das ja bedeuten einer hat deren Email Server gehackt!?


 
Nein. Der Absender einer E-Mail lässt sich (leider) beliebig fälschen. Gerne sende ich Dir als Beweis auf Wunsch eine E-Mail von barack@whitehouse.gov 

Relevant bzw. interessant sind eher die Header-Informationen der E-Mail, die der Mailclient normalerweise nicht standardmäßig anzeigt. Dort sieht man dann über welche Server die Mail tatsächlich gesendet wurde und kann dann prüfen ob diese zum DHL-Konzern gehören (was sie garantiert nicht tun).


----------



## Camboo (15. Januar 2014)

Ok Danke
hab grad nachgeschaut die Mail kommt von jemand ganz anderem.


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, z.Z. ist viel SPAM unterwegs.

Heute erst, wieder, PayPal. Sollte mir mal wirklich n PP-Konto zulegen...
Amazon, Apple waren auch dabei. Und eBay wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Erst kürzlich eine kleine deutsche Firma auf nen Befall aufmerksam gemacht.
Mittlerweile gefixt.


----------



## Ecki1986 (15. Januar 2014)

Gestern die Mails von Vodafone
Heute die von DHL
gerade von der Telekom noch was bekommen
mal schauen was uns noch so alles erreicht


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Januar 2014)

Klickt mal einer darauf, will mal Wissen was hinter dem Link steckt


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2014)

Muss man nicht draufklicken um zu sehen wo das hingeht.


----------



## chazer (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn man mit dem Handy drauf geht kommt man auf Nackedei-Seiten


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2014)

Redtube?


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Und hat vermutlich den Wurm im Gerät


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Januar 2014)

Für sowas hat man Linux und ein Windows in einer vmware . Kann noch Spass machen solche Sachen zu analysieren -.-


----------



## speckbaer83 (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute diese Mail auf mein GMX-App bekommen. Natürlich habe ich zwischen Tür und Angel wirklich auf die URL geklickt, da ich auf ein Paket warte, dann kommt man auf einen russischen Server (irgendwie all4career.ru/...). Habe es beim Ladevorgang der Seite bemerkt und sofort abgebrochen. Mein avast Mobile Security hat nicht angeschlagen und mein Handy ist nach einem Scanlauf angeblich sauber. Was kann ich tun? Handy auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Und ja, ich weiß, Sau blöd 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## DSHPB (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab's auch angeklickt, einfach aus Neugierde, sowohl am Handy (ausversehen) als auch dann am Notebook (angesprochene Neugierde^^) - Handy is alles gut und am Notebook wollte er ne zip-Datei runterladen - also alles gut, zumindest bei mir 

Ich behaupte du hast Glück gehabt^^


----------



## unre4l (15. Januar 2014)

Schade, dass ich nicht so eine Mail bekommen habe 

Hätte gerne mal ein bisschen in einer Windows XP/7 und Android VM rumgespielt


----------



## -Largo- (15. Januar 2014)

Die versuchens immer wieder mit solchen Fake emails. Hatte auch schon etliche Rechnungsmails von der T-Offline obwohl ich gar nicht da Kunde bin.
Natürlich dann auch mit Anhang und etlichen Links für den Fake-datenjungel. 
So lange man aber nicht blind alles anklickt und Anhänge öffnet ist ja alles gut.
Ich zieh mir immer erst den Betreff und die Sendungsdaten der emails auf den MailClient bevor ich da was öffne oder runter lade.
Ist meines erachtens die sicherste Methode.


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. Januar 2014)

Bin grad noch am telefonieren, Microsoft hat netterweise angerufen um mir zu sagen das etwas mit meinem Rechner nicht stimmt. Danach check ich mal die E- Mails


----------



## TempestX1 (16. Januar 2014)

speckbaer83 schrieb:


> Mein avast Mobile Security hat nicht angeschlagen und mein Handy ist nach einem Scanlauf angeblich sauber. Was kann ich tun? Handy auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Und ja, ich weiß, Sau blöd
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


 Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, vorallem wenn du Android oder iOS hast.
Die Trojaner sind für das Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows geschrieben und betrifft x86 Hardware.
Bei ARM Prozessoren kann da soweit nicht viel passieren. PCs mit Linux und Mac OS sind auch nicht betroffen.


----------



## -Largo- (16. Januar 2014)

Versuch einfach nochmal andere virenscanner. Weil einer alleine erkennt meistens nicht alle viren. Zudem kommen täglich hunderte neue viren ins netz die dementsprechend auch nicht sofort erkannt werden. Also updaten und andere virensoftware drüber schauen lassen.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Januar 2014)

Aber  nicht nur von DHL. Von Paypal zZT.  auch.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (16. Januar 2014)

Solange man kein Root oder eine Alternative ROM aufm Handy hat, ist Antivirus Apps totaler Bullshit...
Selbst mit Root und CM benutz ich sowas nicht..


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Solange man kein Root oder eine Alternative ROM aufm Handy hat, ist Antivirus Apps totaler Bullshit...
> Selbst mit Root und CM benutz ich sowas nicht..


 
Gefährliches Falschwissen.

Androide hat viele Viren und Würmer.


----------



## N00bler (16. Januar 2014)

Na, da fragt man sich nur welches perverse etwas sich da auf dem Rechner einschleust.


----------



## GxGamer (16. Januar 2014)

Ich bekam grad eine Phishingmail, aber ein 1&1-Fake.
Doof das ich nicht bei 1&1 bin.


----------



## -Largo- (16. Januar 2014)

Dann Poste doch bitte n Bild für die jenigen die bei 1&1 sind damit die nicht gleich drauf reinfallen.


----------



## Stolle2010 (16. Januar 2014)

Auch gerade eine von 1&1 Bekommen ! Recht Auffällig da ich nichtmal bei 1und1 bin ^^ 



Von:	"1&1 Telecom GmbH" <rechnungsstelle@1und1.de>
Betreff:	Mahnung vom 16.01.2014 Nr. 9287431690248

Guten Tag,

wir verzeichnen bei Ihrem 1&1 Kundenkonto eine offenstehende Forderung.


Summe offener Posten 361,85 EUR

Download 'Ihre 1&1 Online-Rechnung für den Monat Januar 2014' unter

[HIER STAND DER FAKELINK]


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre 1&1 Telecom GmbH


--

1&1 Telecom GmbH
Elgendorfer Straße 57
56410 Montabaur

Amtsgericht Montabaur HRB 22761

Die 1&1 Telecom GmbH ist eine 100%ige Tochtergesellschaft der 1&1 Internet AG
Geschäftsführer: Ralph Dommermuth, Markus Huhn, Dirk Moritz, Martin Witt, Christian Würst


----------



## rocc (17. Januar 2014)

Haben in der Firma heute ein Exemplar der Telekom bekommen. Erst durch eine Weiterleitung der Mail wird die dahinterstehende Mail-Adresse sichtbar. Überschrift und Schriftart/-farbe entsprachen dem Telekom-Design.



> Ihre Rechnung für Januar
> 
> Guten Tag,
> 
> ...



Von folgender E-Mail-Adresse wurde der Spaß versendet: web125p25@manuela.webworlds.de


----------



## -Largo- (17. Januar 2014)

Die Mails sehen meistens teuschend echt aus. Den meisten fällt es leider erst auf wenn sie Mails von Anbietern bekommen bei denen sie gar nicht sind.
Sonst wird meistens einfach auf doof geklickt und dann ist es meistens schon zu spät. Kenne da auch son paar Experten die mir die Rechner andauernd vorbei bringen und
ich darf dann wieder alles gerade biegen.


----------



## Research (17. Januar 2014)

Keine Persönliche Ansprache, kein  Ansprechpartner mit Namen, kein E-Mail/Telefon/Fax, sicher ein Fake.


----------



## AdmiralGoD (17. Januar 2014)

Danke für die info!


----------



## armins (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Achtung: Phishing Mails von Vodafone im Umlauf*

heute kam ne Rechnung angeblich von vodafone rein ist genau so gefaket , der text ist wie bei 1&1,Dhl usw. gleich , summe in etwa auch 342,18 euro , es geht also weiter mit den fakes nur mit anderen anbietern(warum sollte vodafone ne Rechnung über Web.de verschicken,da würde vodafone.de stehen) also aufpassen !


----------



## -Largo- (18. Januar 2014)

Selbst wenn die mailadresse die des Anbieters ist heißt es noch lange nicht das sie auch von dem kommt. Per php mailer kann man jeden beliebigen Absender eintragen der dann angezeigt wird. Könnte dir jetzt ne mail schreiben die laut Absender von der NSA kommt. Ist nur n kleines php script.


----------



## Registrierzwang (20. Januar 2014)

Camboo schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> Hab die Email auch bekommen ist aber sofort im Spamordner gelandet.
> Aber kurze Frage: da die Email von paket@dhl.de stammt würde das ja bedeuten einer hat deren Email Server gehackt!?


 
Da sieht man mal wieder was die Computerkiddies von Heute noch an Hintergrundwissen haben ... nichts.
Die Email-Adresse ist beliebig einsetzbar/fälschbar, wenn das SMTP Verfahren benutzt wird - zumindest wenn auf dem Mailserver "Mail-Relaying" nicht verboten ist.
D.h. letztendlich hilft als Echtheitsbeweis nur eine PGP Signatur, die man auf einem öffentlichen PGP Server prüfen kann, so was wie S/MIME mit entsprechender Infrastruktur und Zertifikaten von Verisign usw. oder so was wie ePost oder PostIdent.


----------



## -Largo- (20. Januar 2014)

Ja die surfende Gesellschaft wird immer ahnungloser und macht es damit Hackern richtig einfach. Siehe riesige bot netze und Zombie rechner. Ich kenne so viele die nicht mal ne firewall oder n Virenscanner auf dem System haben. Sie rechtfertigen es mit der Aussage: ich geh doch nur auf normale Seiten. Omg. Wie gutgläubig kann man sein.


----------



## Yellowbear (20. Januar 2014)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder was die Computerkiddies von Heute noch an Hintergrundwissen haben ... nichts.


Ein etwas freundlicherer Umgangston mit anderen Forenmitgliedern, die sich vielleicht nicht so gut mit E-Mail-Protokollen wie du auskennen, würde dir nicht schaden. 



-Largo- schrieb:


> Ich kenne so viele die nicht mal ne firewall oder n Virenscanner auf dem System haben. Sie rechtfertigen es mit der Aussage: ich geh doch nur auf normale Seiten. Omg. Wie gutgläubig kann man sein.



Eine Software-Firewall (für Casual-User) ist auch nur begrenzt sinnvoll, wenn im Router ohnehin eine Hardware-Firewall eingebaut ist (zumal eine Software-FW in Windows selbst bereits enthalten ist).
Obwohl ich niemanden empfehlen würde, keine Antiviren-Software zu verwenden, kann man durch entsprechendes Surfverhalten wirklich so gut wie alle Malware ohne Software vom System fernhalten.



Research schrieb:


> Gefährliches Falschwissen.
> 
> Androide hat viele Viren und Würmer.


 
Wovon über 99% ausserhalb des Play Stores kommen. Einfach keine Cracks etc. installieren und man ist derzeit auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## rocc (20. Januar 2014)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder was die Computerkiddies von Heute noch an Hintergrundwissen haben ... nichts.
> Die Email-Adresse ist beliebig einsetzbar/fälschbar, wenn das SMTP Verfahren benutzt wird - zumindest wenn auf dem Mailserver "Mail-Relaying" nicht verboten ist.
> D.h. letztendlich hilft als Echtheitsbeweis nur eine PGP Signatur, die man auf einem öffentlichen PGP Server prüfen kann, so was wie S/MIME mit entsprechender Infrastruktur und Zertifikaten von Verisign usw. oder so was wie ePost oder PostIdent.



Musst du ihn dafür gleich so anfahren? Man kann das auch vernünftig anmerken - gerade in einem Forum!



Yellowbear schrieb:


> Wovon über 99% ausserhalb des Play Stores kommen. Einfach keine Cracks etc. installieren und man ist derzeit auf der sicheren Seite.



Exakt! Außer per Installation einer .apk ist derzeit keine Lücke in Android bekannt. Die Installation wird dabei also durch den User ausgelöst. Gilt natürlich nicht, wenn die App die Schutzmechanismen des Play Stores umgehen konnte.

Es gilt quasi: Wer alles umsonst will, der wird mit Viren bestraft!


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Januar 2014)

Wer schlau agiert sperrt generell jede E-Mailadresse und fügt dem Whistelist sämtliche domains zu, von welchen man E-Mails erwartet.
Natürlich ist das in der Praxis nicht sehr einfach aber so wärs optimal


----------



## rocc (20. Januar 2014)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wer schlau agiert sperrt generell jede E-Mailadresse und fügt dem Whistelist sämtliche domains zu, von welchen man E-Mails erwartet.
> Natürlich ist das in der Praxis nicht sehr einfach aber so wärs optimal



Eine durchdachte Heuristik müsste bereits helfen. Die Firma, bei der ich arbeite, benutzt ein fremdeingekauftes Anti-Spam-Tool. Viele Mitarbeiter feiern seit dessen Einführung bereits 10 Jahre Spam-Freiheit.


----------



## -Largo- (21. Januar 2014)

Bekomme zwar auch jede menge spam aber das stört weniger. Hab den Filter von mozilla thunderbird mitlerweile so gut trainiert das nichts mehr durch kommt. Wird alles direkt in den papierkorb verbannt und beim beenden automatisch gelöscht. Lade eh nur die Betreffzeile vom Server damit etwaige Schädlinge gar nicht erst auf den Rechner gelangen. Schaue nur gelegentlich mal drüber um nochmal zu kontrollieren ob alles auch wirklich Spam war.


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2014)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder was die Computerkiddies von Heute noch an Hintergrundwissen haben ... nichts.
> Die Email-Adresse ist beliebig einsetzbar/fälschbar, wenn das SMTP Verfahren benutzt wird - zumindest wenn auf dem Mailserver "Mail-Relaying" nicht verboten ist.



Kein Grund die Leute hier als "Computerkiddies" zu beschimpfen, denn nicht jeder kann (wird) wissen, dass da zig Jahre alte Mailprotokoll zahlreiche grobe "Konstruktionsfehler" enthält. Außerdem wurde das mit dem Absender schon ein paar Beiträge vorher erklärt. 

Was meinst Du mit "Mail-Relaying verboten ist"? Das hat mit dem Fälschen des Absenders IMHO gar nichts zu tun. Wenn dann eher: Sender Policy Framework


----------



## -Largo- (24. Januar 2014)

Neue Phishing Mail diesmal von Amazon.

Was ich erschreckend finde ist das sie mich mit richtigem Namen ansprechen obwohl die Mail Adresse komplett gefaket ist an die sie die Mail geschickt haben.
Hinzu kommt das diese Mail Adresse nicht bei Amazon.de registriert ist.
Die Links gehen alle auf eine .org Domain also definitiv ein Fake




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yellowbear (24. Januar 2014)

Fleshlight  Ich frag mich was die mit der Mail erreichen wollen? Wird man auf ne Phishing-Webseite geleitet, wenn man versucht, die Bestellung zu stornieren?
Am besten mal wie hier beschrieben an stop-spoofing@amazon.com weiterleiten bzw. als Anhang schicken.


----------



## -Largo- (24. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal die wollen Benutzeraccounts damit stehlen. 
Hinter den Links werden mit sicherheit Seiten stecken die genau wie die Amazon Seite aufgebaut sind und wenn du dann schön brav dein Passwort und deinen Usernamen da eingibst bekommst du eine Nachricht das es wohl falsch gewesen sei und du dich doch bitte nochmal anmelden sollst.
In der Zeit wirst du zur Originalen Seite weiter geleitet und dein Login funktioniert natürlich dann da auch wieder. Du guckst nach und merkst. Oh. Ich hab ja da gar nichts bestellt und loggst dich wieder aus.
Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist alles zu spät denn deine Daten liegen in irgendeiner MySQL auf einem Server der Hacker.
Kurze Zeit später kommt der Hacker XY mit deinem Passwort und deiner Identität und kauft erstmal richtig dick ein. Dann lässt er es zu einem Postfach schicken das auf irgendeine Fake Firma zu gelassen ist und kurz darauf auch wieder aufgelöst wird. Der Hacker hat neue Sachen und du weniger Geld! Dann werden deine Daten noch fürn haufen Asche an Werbefirmen verkauft und du bekommst demnächst Viel E-Mail Werbung und dein Briefkasten wird auch Platzen!

Kein Witz ist so schon einigen leuten passiert.


----------

